# Wireless Connection Assistance



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I have looked throughout DBSTalk and Linksys's community forums with no luck. I have a R22 that I am trying to get connected to the internet, but I always receive the error message 'Not connected to the internet' (22).
I am using a 2Wire 2700 Router/Modem connected to my ethernet port on the computer. On the R22 I have a Linksys WGA600N Gaming Adaptor connected.
The gaming adapter is using IP 192.168.1.250, Sub 255.255.255.0, and Gateway 192.168.1.254 as the settings. My 2Wire is using 192.168.1.64, 255.255.255.0, and 192.168.1.254 as the addresses. I tried both with the Advanced Setup on the R22 with no luck and also tried an IP with one or two numbers off, still the Error 22 message.
The wireless light on both the gaming adaptor and the modem is lit up. Other than the receiver error message when I access the configuration screen for the 2Wire the gaming adaptor IP is listed as inactive and the wireless item listed under local interfaces show 0. Normally shows 1 if I have a wireless device connecting through the 2Wire.
Any ideas on what I am doing wrong? I understood the R22 to connect to the internet the same way as the HR series.
I appreciate any feedback/advice. Thank you.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The IP of your router should be used as the gateway address for the adapter and your R22. I am not familiar with the 2Wire brand, but most routers use something like 192.168.1.1 as their address and your ISP's gateway (not a 192.168.x.x address) for their gateway.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Try connecting the DVR directly to the router/modem via cable (wired connection) once it connects got into Advanced Setup and write down the values. Disconnect it and hook it up wirelessly and use the settings you wrote down for the wired connection.
That's how I got my Linksys to work.

Also make sure your modem and router do not confilct. My modem's IP is 192.168.1.1 and my router was shipped at 192.168.1.1 I had to cahnge the router to 192.168.2.1 to get it to finally work.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

morbid_fun, did you connect WGA600N to your PC ethernet connection and run the setup disk or did you just connect it to the R22 and try to change the setting's in the menu? 

If you did not connect it to the PC to do the setup than that is what you need to do.

If you did do that try unplugging everything (modem/router, game adapter, and R22). Wait about 30 seconds and plug the modem/router back in. Wait for it to start all the way up and then plug the WGA600N in. Once that starts up plug the R22 back in.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you to everyone that replied. I did connect the WGA600 to my computer initially, but I ran into where the software would not get me to the password screen so I changed the settings via IE.
Was on the phone with support for awhile, but eventually got everything connected. I first had to restore all defaults and settings on both the 2Wire modem and the WGA600. Wrote down the default settings for the 2Wire, then unplugged from the PC and plugged the Linksys in. I ran the setup disk and was finally able to go through all the steps. After that I changed the default addresses on the Linksys to match the routers and my computer was able to access the net through the Linksys. I then plugged the Linksys into the R22 and everything checked out fine.
The only address configuration that worked between the two was 192.168.0.x. The other two types would not work for some reason.
I hope this can help anyone else with a 2Wire and Linksys. Was three days of headaches. 
Have a great day.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

With so many variables it's hard to troubleshoot these wireless setups remotely. You may have to take screen caps of all of your router and adapter setup screens and post them. :lol:

One thing that would for sure be a show-stopper with the WGA600N is if for some reason it was set up for 5GHz operation (wireless na) only. Your router is most likely working on 2.4GHz (wireless g or ng) and you need your adapter on the same band.

edit - Oh, see you're working now.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am thinking of going wireless with my dual R22's.

I do not have wireless currently even for my computer.

Those of you with wireless...

What is your set up? What brand/model are you using for the router and for your USB connection to the R22? (I assume people are using the USB connection, right? I don't believe there is another way.)

If I have to go buy something anyway, I'd just like to make sure it's going to work with the R22.

Thanks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

jhart05 said:


> I am thinking of going wireless with my dual R22's.
> 
> I do not have wireless currently even for my computer.
> 
> ...


See my signature for wireless setup.
Not familiar with the R22, but hadn't heard that any DirecTV box used the USB connection. I thought that the Ethernet connection was the only one enabled. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly, I have no idea how to hook up wireless internet to the R22s.

What do I need to "plug into" the receiver to get it to accept the wireless signal?

Or is it already wireless enabled?

Any help would be apprieciated.



Also, that's a nice summary of your setup, but I'm not sure what some of that means unfortunately.

I think this is what I'm looking for:

WRT600N Dual-band (2.4 & 5GHz) Wireless N Gigabit Router 
WGA600N wireless N dual-band adapter

Correct???



EDIT again:

Whew, just checked the price on that puppy. Yeah, I need something a little less costly. I was thinking of just a D-Link Wireless-N, Model DIR-615.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, I found that your R22 does have Ethernet connections. So forget the USB.

Wired Ethernet is best, but if you go wireless then the old adage holds true in that you get what you pay for. You'll want the performance of the wireless N stuff like I'm using for any future use of functions like Multiple Room Viewing or DIRECTV2PC.

But, for only VOD then lesser stuff will work.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

OK, think I've got it.

Obviously I need some form of a wireless router first.

Then one of these gaming adapters would be able to hook up the R22's with internet access.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

jhart05,
Another option you may want to consider is the powerline adapters sold by DirecTV. I just set this up a couple of weeks ago and it was really just a plug and play set up. Lots of information in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117074

You would need two adapters - one goes at your router, another at the R22.

It may just be easier and about the same cost as doing a wireless connection. Good luck!


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, RegGeek, but I think I'm going to go the wireless router and gaming adapter route. Then I could also use this setup for my PS2. I need the wireless because there is no good, easy way to get any wires over to where I need them to go.

I'm just going to go with the G stuff. My situation is such that by the time I would have any use for the N stuff, they will probably be up to W stuff.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doy22 (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought this adapter to replace my Linksys Wireless G gaming adapter for my old Xbox since I bumped up my security to AES and previous adapter only does WEP. Installation was super easy. Don't see how it can get any easier. I also tried this adapter on my XBOX360 and my windows media test went all the way up to being able to stream HDTV content.


----------

